# Did anyone have BFP get lighter for a few days, then stayed pregnant?



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Title kinda says it--I got a faint but not so you'd have to squint BFP on an Answer test at 11dpo w/second morning urine. Got a fainter one 12 DPO, also an Answer brand, a bit darker FRER yesterday at 13 DPO. This morning, 14 DPO, with FMU (all the other faint positives were with SMU), I got BFN on both FRER and Dollar Tree Tests with FMU. I held pee for 4 hrs, then took both a FRER and an Answer at the same time. They were very, very faint, but I could see pink in both, so could DH. It seems like I have more concentrated HCG with SMU than FMU. For the reconrd, I have a 16 day LP, and AF would be due this coming Tuesday. I know hydration and individual test sensitivity (even within the same brand) can really affect results this early. I did drink more water than usual yesterday. It just seems like my lines SHOULD be getting darker by 14 DPO. I'm pretty discouraged by the lightening lines.

Can anyone give me some hope? Has anyone had something like this happen, and stayed pregnant? I'm preparing myself for a chemical pregnancy, but I'm not ready to give up yet, either.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Darkness of the line is NOT indicative of the amount of HCG in your system. Some tests have less chemical reactive stuff in it than others. A line is a line, so congrats!

Since you haven't even missed your period yet, the dollar tree ones and other tests tell you that they are not totally accurate. Something like 70% 3 days before your period is due, I believe. This means that there is a high error rate for FALSE negatives. The error rate for false positives is really tiny, and if 2 test were positive, it is almost impossible for BOTH to be wrong.

Again, CONGRATS!









And please relax! I know, harder done than said, but really, it's way too early to stress about a possible chemical pregnancy. Just take it one day at a time.









Ami


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Thank you JTA mom!!!! I took another look at today's FRER test, and it's really about the same as yesterday's and not lighter. I am going to allow myself to be happy now and do my darndest to stop worrying. My mantra should be "Today I am pregnant, right now I am pregnant."

I had a m/c last year, so I've kind lost my "pregnancy innocence." Plus I'm six years older than I was when we conceived our youngest dd.

OK--NO MORE HPT'S until AF is late--or maybe just no more!!!


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

while i agree with the PP, that this stuff doesn't necessarily mean anything - i would still look into getting an early u/s if you can in a couple weeks.. the only time i, personally, have had tests not get darker , was with my miscarriage - it was a blighten ovum, so i guess my levels went up, but slowly, and i didn't find out til almost 11 weeks when i started spotting and miscarried naturally.. i regret not insisting that things get checked out sooner.. we could have known without a doubt by 6-7 weeks.. in my mind, that would have been better.. at teh time, i read a lot though and really, it might not mean a thing.. it just turns out that it did mean something for me..


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Thank you, Staci. I would like to get an early ultrasound, if possible. I think my m/c last year was a blighted ovum--hadn't been to the midwife yet, and never had an u/s, but when I miscarried at 8 weeks, there was a sac and no baby. I got a VERY strong positive w/that pregnancy, two days after af was due--the test line was darker than the control line. So I think light/dark lines can go either way, and I really do want to get an early u/s this time anyway.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

my tests took forever to get dark and I have a healthy little one in there

however, with my miscarriage i never had a problem getting a positive. (was a missed miscarriage, rather than blighted ovum. they found the fetal pole but this was by 13 weeks so obviously it had stopped developing around 6 weeks)

I suggest you get ahold of your midwife or doctor soon so you can get in as soon as possible... I did not have an early ultrasound with DS but we had no worries because I was SO very very sick (HG and was put on meds for it) but with DD and this one because I wasnt quite as sick I have had early ultrasounds just to rule out another miscarriage. With DD I had one at 4 weeks that found nothing AT ALL in there (totally common, at 4 weeks even a sensitive ultrasound wont pick anything up) then at 6 weeks a little fetal pole with a heartbeat and at 8 weeks quite a cute little bean. this one I went in at 9 weeks on the dot and saw my little tribble and his heartbeat (guessing its a boy but still...)


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

with my ectopic it was dark, then light, then dark again and i think it did have to do with the amount of hormones. i had hCG draws and my pregnancy test followed the hCG levels 100%. i did not notice this at first, but hindsight is always 20/20...

i say a line is a line so CONGRATS





















just get in and get checked







s by the sounds of what your saying its its not totally like my situation, but i will pray that all goes well for you!


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks so much, mamas--I so appreciate the support and well-wishes! I am going to get in touch w/ my midwife very soon. I don't have maternity coverage, but I think there's a place in town that does very affordable u/s.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3boobykins* 
Thanks so much, mamas--I so appreciate the support and well-wishes! I am going to get in touch w/ my midwife very soon. I don't have maternity coverage, but I think there's a place in town that does very affordable u/s.

just make sure not to do it before about 6 1/2 weeks because you run the chance of not catching a heartbeat. The heart starts beating around the end of the fifth week/beginning of the sixth and sometimes can be a little later, even in a healthy pregnancy. It will put you through way too much anxiety if you go in sooner than that and they dont find anything even though thats exactly what they would find in any woman... maybe a sac and thats it.


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
just make sure not to do it before about 6 1/2 weeks because you run the chance of not catching a heartbeat. The heart starts beating around the end of the fifth week/beginning of the sixth and sometimes can be a little later, even in a healthy pregnancy. It will put you through way too much anxiety if you go in sooner than that and they dont find anything even though thats exactly what they would find in any woman... maybe a sac and thats it.

Thank you, Maeryn! I definitely want to avoid anxiety! I'll try to do it around 7 weeks. My sister had an u/s too early and was sure it wasn't going to work out, but he's 5 now and just fine.


----------



## Tiffanoodle (Nov 10, 2007)

The only thing I really have to add is that Answer tests are not terribly accurate. I had a false positive last summer with one, then a false negative in October at a point it should have been late enough for a positive. I will not buy them in the future. I stick with FRER or order a bunch online.


----------



## MyZymurgy (Mar 6, 2007)

Comparing lines is so stressful. I'd encourage you to do it, but I'd be a hypocrite.







It's so hard NOT to wonder and worry when you want something so badly.

FWIW - I found FRERs this time around to be VERY light. It took forever for them to get nice and dark. I don't know if they were trying to save money on dye or what... but FRERs came out light for me up until I was well past my period being late (and even then they were relatively light.)

If you have the money to burn and feel like obsessing, you could always pick up another brand of test. I know blue dyed tests have reputation for evaps and false positives, but you've already established that your pregnant, so I think you could trust a blue dyed test at this point. For me, EPT gave me nice clear and dark lines that I found reassuring even when FRERs were giving me faint lines. You may want to try an EPT... or just sit tight and wait. Or go get blood tests (they will want to do two to make sure the hcg is doubling as expected).

Are you charting, btw? If you temps are still nice and high that's another good sign.

Good luck. Pregnancy is so stressful - especially early in the first trimester!


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffanoodle* 
The only thing I really have to add is that Answer tests are not terribly accurate. I had a false positive last summer with one, then a false negative in October at a point it should have been late enough for a positive. I will not buy them in the future. I stick with FRER or order a bunch online.

I've mostly had good experiences with Answer tests--accurate for my last two pregnancies--but I'm wondering if they are more inconsistent than others when it comes to sensitivity and amount of dye present. I've had 4 positives on them this time, plus 3 on FRER's, so I know they're not false for me. But good to know! If I decide to test again in a few days, after AF would be late, I'll probably use a FRER, or a digital.


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyZymurgy* 
Comparing lines is so stressful. I'd encourage you to do it, but I'd be a hypocrite.







It's so hard NOT to wonder and worry when you want something so badly.

FWIW - I found FRERs this time around to be VERY light. It took forever for them to get nice and dark. I don't know if they were trying to save money on dye or what... but FRERs came out light for me up until I was well past my period being late (and even then they were relatively light.)

If you have the money to burn and feel like obsessing, you could always pick up another brand of test. I know blue dyed tests have reputation for evaps and false positives, but you've already established that your pregnant, so I think you could trust a blue dyed test at this point. For me, EPT gave me nice clear and dark lines that I found reassuring even when FRERs were giving me faint lines. You may want to try an EPT... or just sit tight and wait. Or go get blood tests (they will want to do two to make sure the hcg is doubling as expected).

Are you charting, btw? If you temps are still nice and high that's another good sign.

Good luck. Pregnancy is so stressful - especially early in the first trimester!









I think you're right about low dye amounts in FRER, and I've come across this online many times. I might try a blue dye test after AF would be late. I did chart until I established that I'd ovulated--first time temping--but decided not to temp after that. I know continuing to temp can be reassuring, but I also didn't want to get obsessed/stressed out by it, so I quit after O. Kinda wish I hadn't. But I took some more looks (many!) at my last FRER, and the line, though quite faint, is there, and it's pink. I'm starting to relax and feel happy.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

just get a first response digital test.

if frer are giving you a line, a first response digital will give you a YES+


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
just get a first response digital test.

if frer are giving you a line, a first response digital will give you a YES+

Thanks!


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

Like others have said, the faintness or boldness of a line doesn't mean anything. With my m/c I had a clear bold line. With the pregnancy with my son I had faint lines and a healthy baby, with this pregnancy I had bold lines again and I'm 32 weeks.


----------



## MyZymurgy (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3boobykins* 
I think you're right about low dye amounts in FRER, and I've come across this online many times. I might try a blue dye test after AF would be late. I did chart until I established that I'd ovulated--first time temping--but decided not to temp after that. I know continuing to temp can be reassuring, but I also didn't want to get obsessed/stressed out by it, so I quit after O. Kinda wish I hadn't. But I took some more looks (many!) at my last FRER, and the line, though quite faint, is there, and it's pink. I'm starting to relax and feel happy.

I stopped temping around the time my period was due this time around. Last pregnancy I temped until around 20 DPO and it was SO stressful because my temps fluctuated. They stayed generally high - but anytime they'd fluctuate downward I'd freak out all day. So if you have the same tendency I do to obsess and stress over it, quitting temping is a smart move.









I've never had trouble with Answer tests. The thing is, there is no perfect brand. For any given brand on the market, I promise you will find lots of folks online who swear that brand sucks. Any brand can give false positives or evaps (well, digital can't technically give evaps... but false positives can happen, even if they are rare). There is no perfect test. I experienced a disappearing positive on FRER, as well as a couple evaps at different points in our TTC journey. But I know they are still generally a good test. Answers never gave me trouble, I know some folks don't like them. Some people hate dollars store tests and think they give tons of evaps, other people swear by them. Well... you get the point.









I think you are using good brands of tests with generally reliable reputations. There is no way you'd get this many positives without being pregnant. So I don't think the expense of a digital test will help give you any answers. Do it if you want, of course, but if you main concern is that your tests are getting lighter then the digital won't help you. It just says yes/no. (Technically, all peesticks are supposed to be read yes/no... the darkness of the line isn't meant to tell us HOW pregnant we are. But, I totally understand that it is hard to not wonder when lines get lighter if something is going on.)

The only way to know anything more definitively is to have bloodwork done.
I know you may not want to do that, but that is the only way to know if your hCG number are going up as they should in a viable pregnancy (at least at this stage).

Are you having any spotting or signs that your AF is coming?

I know these are going to be looooong days as you wait to know for sure. I hope you can either just walk away from the peesticks, or else get some darker lines that reassure you. I always got darker lines with second morning urine too. I've seen pictures on websites showing this phenomenon too. I'll dig a bit to see if I can find an example.

Good luck!!! Sending you lots of positive vibes!


----------



## MyZymurgy (Mar 6, 2007)

Here it is: http://www.peestickparadise.com/Peestick_Basics.html

Scroll down to "Do I have to use FMU?" and you'll see an example of a peestick with a darker SMU line and a lighter FMU line.

So you might find that reassuring since your FMU didn't give you that fabulous line you were hoping for.








Hang in there!!

ETA: That same website has some progressive peestick pictures: http://www.peestickparadise.com/peestick_gallery.html
And fertilty friend has a HUGE gallery of pictures you can search through. You can even search by the brand of test and DPO: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/

So there is more obsessing if you want...


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Thank you MZ--No signs of AF at this point--would be due on Tuesday (16 day LP). Thanks for the links! I think you're right about not taking more tests. I'm not going to. I've spent enough money anyway! SEVEN positives, light or not, should make me happy, and I'm really starting to relax and enjoy being pregnant NOW.

I definitely seem to get better results with SMU, or even later in the day, held for several hours.

Thanks so much for the positive vibes!!!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Congratulations on getting pregnant!


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Congratulations on getting pregnant!

Thanks, mama!


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Well, this time lightening lines were indeed an indication of falling HCG. I knew it was possible, because my line at 11 dpo was faint-ish but not at all hard to see, and my 14 dpo test was SO faint. Although the darkness of the lines aren't a quantitative measurement of HCG, I would have expected them to be darker three days after an obvious line. I woke up bleeding this morning, the day AF was due. I'm going to temp through my LP this month and NOT, NOT NOT test early!!!!

Thanks for the support, mamas. I'm sad, but keeping my focus on this new cycle and moving forward with hope. I'm almost 39, and we conceived on our first real month trying with charting (pretty sure we missed O the previous month), so I know we CAN conceive, and that's a huge thing to be happy and positive about.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry mama.


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

So sorry for your loss as well, Michelle.


----------

